# الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم



## REDEMPTION (7 أغسطس 2007)

*+*​ 
تناول العلّامة نيافة الانبا غريغوريوس – نيح الله روحه فى فردوس النعيم - فى كتاباته الكثير جداً من الامور التي قد لا يعرفها الانسان المسيحي العادي . نُشرت أغلبها فى موسوعته المعروفة بإسمه ( موسوعة الانبا غريغوريوس ) و هي عبارة عن 24 مجلد تقريباً ، حوت أدق و أعمق الاجابات على جميع الاسئلة التي قد تدور فى عقولنا فى شتي الامور المسيحية من طقسية و عقائدية ولاهوتية و حتى إجتماعية ، كما تناولت مواضيع كثيرة بالعقيدة المسيحية و بإسلوب علمي مُبسط و كتابي ، و قام بنشرها مجموعة من أبناءه و قد خصص قداسة البابا المُعظم الانبا شنودة الثالث – أدآم الله رئاسته للكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية سنين عديدة – الدور الثاني في الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية كمكتبة لتشمل جميع مؤلفات نيافة الانبا غريغوريوس و سُميت بإسمه .. و قد حظيت بنعمة المسيح بإقتناء 16 مُجلد من هذه الموسوعة الفريدة الاكثر من رائعة و سأحاول بنعمة سيدنا له المجد أن أضع لكم كل المواضيع التي تهمكم .



*الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*​ 

العبارتان صحيحتان ، مع الفارق بين معنى كل عبارة على حدة .

*فالسلام *( *عليكم* ) ، هى عبارة (* تحية* ) ، اما *السلام* (* لكم* ) فهى ( *دعاء* ) . فأنت تقول لإنسان ( السلام عليك ) عندما تريد ان تُحييه ، فتلقى ( عليه ) السلام اى تلقى ( عليه ) التحية . و لكنك إذ تقول له " السلام لك " فانت تطلب ( *له* ) *هبة السلام* ، وترجوها ( *له* ) .

و قد إستخدم الكتاب المقدس هاتين العبارتين ، فإستخدم ( السلام عليكم ) ، عندما يكون المقصود بالسلام هو ( التحية ) . و إستخدم ( السلام لكم ) عندما يكون المقصود هو( الدعاء ) بالسلام .

و من ذلك بالنسبة للتعبير الاول ( السلام عليكم ) ما جاء فى سفر المزامير :

[q-bible]
سلام *على* إسرائيل . ( مز 124 : 5 ) ، ( مز 127 : 6 )***
[/q-bible]
و قال المسيح له المجد فى الانجيل لتلاميذه :

[q-bible]
و متى دخلتم بيتاً *فألقوا عليه السلام* . ( مت 10 : 12 ) ، ( مت 5 : 47 )[/q-bible]
و قال أيضاً لتلاميذه :

[q-bible]
*و لا تسلموا فى الطريق على أحد . و أى بيت دخلتموه ، فقولوا أولاً : السلام على هذا البيت . فإن كان هناك ابن السلام فسلامكم يحل عليه . ( لو 10 : 5 - 6 )*[/q-bible]
و جاء فى الانجيل عن القديسة مريم العذراء انها :

[q-bible]
دخلت بيت زكريا *و سلمت على إليصابات* . ( لو 1: 40 )
[/q-bible]
و قالت الملائكة يوم ميلاد سيدنا له المجد :

*[q-bible]و على الارض السلام( لو 2 : 14 )[/q-bible]*

و قال الانجيل أيضاً عن الرب يسوع له المجد انه بعد ان نزل من على جبل التجلى :

[q-bible]
رأى جمعاً عظيماً .. فما إن راوه جميعاً حتى بُهروا *وسارعوا بالسلام عليه *. ( مر 9 : 15 )
[/q-bible]و بعد الحًُكم بالصلب يقول الكتاب المقدس : 

[q-bible]
" ألبسوه رداءً ارجوانياً و ضفروا تاجاً من الشوك ، ووضعوه على رأسه . و راحوا يحيونه قائلين : *عليك السلام يا ملك اليهود* " ( مر 15 : 17 - 18 )
[/q-bible]
و جاء عن القديس بولس الرسول أنه : 

[q-bible]
" لما نزل من قيصرية صعد *و سلم على الكنيسة* " ( أع 18 : 22 )[/q-bible]
و قال أيضاً سفر الاعمال : 

[q-bible]" ولما أكملنا السفر فى البحرمن صور أقبلنا إلى بتولمايس ،* فسلمنا على الاخوة *" ( أع 21 : 7 )[/q-bible]

و قال القديس بولس فى رسائله : 


[Q-BIBLE] 
" *سلموا على بريسكلا و اكيلا* العاملين معى فى المسيح يسوع " ( رو 16 : 3 )
[/Q-BIBLE]

[q-bible]
" *سلموا بعضكم على بعض* بقبلة مقدسة " ( رو 16 : 16 )
[/q-bible]
[q-bible]
" *يُسلم عليكم تيموثاوس العامل معى* .. و أنا ترتيوس كاتب هذه الرسالة *، أسلم عليكم فى الرب . يُسلم عليكم أراستس *، خازن المدينة . *كنائس المسيح تُسلم عليكم* " ( رو 16 : 21 -23 )[/q-bible]
و الكثير من الآيات التى تشمل هذا التعبير . 

اما التعبير الآخر ( *السلام لكم* ) ، فهو كما قلنا *دعاء بالسلام* إذا كان الدعاء من مخلوق لبشر ، *فإذا كان من الله فهو منحة وهبة و عطية من رب السلام و مانحه* .

و قد ورد كثيراً بهذا المعنى :

فمن قبيل الدعاء من مخلوق لبشر :

[q-bible]قول عبد يوسف الصديق لاخوة يوسف : " *سلام لكم* . لا تخافوا " ( تك 43 : 23 ) [/q-bible]

[q-bible]
و قول الملاك جبرائيل للعذراء مريم : " *سلام لك* *أيتها الممتلئة نعمة* " . ( لو 1 : 28 )
[/q-bible]
و من قبيل المنحة و الهبة و العطية من عند رب السلام ومانحه : 

قول المسيح له المجد لمريم المجدلية و مريم الأخرى بعد قيامته المجيدة : [q-bible]" *السلام لكما* " ( مت 28 : 9 )[/q-bible] ، و لتلاميذه عندما ظهر لهم فى العلية : [q-bible]" *السلام لكم* " ( لو 24 : 36 ) ، ( يو 20: 19 ، 21 ، 26 ) .[/q-bible]
و لقد إستخدم القديس بولس الرسول هذا التعبير فى فاتحة رسائله الى الكنائس التى أرسل اليها رسائله من ذلك قوله لاهل رومية : [q-bible]" *النعمة لكم والسلام من الله* أبينا و من الرب يسوع المسيح " ( رو 1: 7 ) ، ( 1 كو 1 : 3 ) ، ( 2 كو 1 : 2 ) ، ( غلا 1 : 3 ) ، ( اف 1 : 2 ) ، ( في 1 : 2 ) ، ( كو 1 : 2 ) ، ( 1 تس 1 : 1 ) ، ( 2 تس 1 : 2 ) .[/q-bible]

و إستخدمها القديس بطرس الرسول فى ختام رسائله : [Q-BIBLE]" *سلام لكم يا جميع الذين فى المسيح يسوع* " ( 1 بط 5 : 14 ) .[/Q-BIBLE]

و إستخدم الرسول القديس يوحنا التعبيرين معا فى عبارة واحدة فى ختام رسالته الثالثة : [q-bible]" *السلام لك* . يسلم عليك الاحباء . *سلم على* الاحباء بأسمائهم " ( 3 يو : 15 )[/q-bible]

و منه يتضح أن قوله " *السلام *(* لك* ) فيه (* دعاء* ) ، وطلب إلى الله ان يمنحه السلام . أما قوله : *" يسلم عليك الاحباء . سلم على الاحباء بأسمائهم* . فالمقصود هو تبليغ* التحية* .

و بهذا المعنى يقول الكاهن فى القدّاس للشعب عددا من المرات : " *السلام لكم* " . و المعنى انه *يدعو لهم بالسلام ، ويرجو لهم من الله السلام* ، و يسأل من *أجلهم ان يمنحهم الله السلام* . 


_________________________

موسوعة الانبا غريغوريوس - الكتاب المقدس " الجزء الثاني " ص 142 - 145
*( * )*( مز 125 : 5 ) ، ( مز 128 : 6 ) - نيافة الانبا غريغوريوس يقرأ من الترجمة القبطية أو الاصل اليوناني


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

واو .. حكي ذهب .. شكرا ريديمبشن


----------



## My Rock (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

*تفصيل رائع و مفصل... معلومات رائعة و اضافات كتابية مختارة بدقة...*
*يدوم صليبك حبيبي*
*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## meri (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

شكرا على التوضيح الجميل دة


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> واو .. حكي ذهب .. شكرا ريديمبشن


 
أشكرك كثيراً عاشقة دجلة على مداخلتك 

نتمنى ان نراكى بإستمرار معنا ..

ليباركك المسيح و يرعاك


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*



My Rock قال:


> *تفصيل رائع و مفصل... معلومات رائعة و اضافات كتابية مختارة بدقة...*
> *يدوم صليبك حبيبي*
> *سلام و نعمة*


 

مشاركتك وسام يا روك 

مش لأنك زعيم .. 

و لكن لأنك زعيم ..


----------



## استفانوس (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

*اشكرك اخي الحبيب من اجل التوضيح الشامل والوافي
الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*



meri قال:


> شكرا على التوضيح الجميل دة


 
*+*

أشكرك كثيراً عزيزتي  *meri* .. على مشاركتك .. تصفح مُبارك لك


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*



استفانوس قال:


> *اشكرك اخي الحبيب من اجل التوضيح الشامل والوافي*
> *الرب يبارك حياتك*


 

*+*

أشكرك حبيبي إستفانوس على تعليقك المُشجع .. هكذا إعتدنا منك


----------



## Twin (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخي REDEMPTION*

*موضوع رائع*

*يثبت*
*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## ارووجة (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

شكرا عالموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## عبد الرب (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

بجد الموضوع جميل واول مرة اقراه بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


من يهرب من الضيقة يهرب من الله


----------



## assyrian girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

thank you for this niice information


----------



## dede2000 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

انا عمرى ما كنت اعرف الفرق شكرا على التوضيح


----------



## أرزنا (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

اذاً 
سلام المسيح لكم​


----------



## Moony34 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

شكرا ليك وشكرا عليك يا جميل


----------



## peace_86 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

موضوع اكثر من جميل..

أنا برأيي إن سلام لكم تحمل معاني أكثر.. وفيها شيء من "الصلاة" ..

وشكراً ..


----------



## dolla_87 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

شكرا على الموضوع أنا فعلا مكنتش أعرف الفرق بينهم


----------



## Camilo (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

اذا في تحية السلام عليكم كانت موجوده قبل الدين الاسلامي

اذا لماذا يكذبون علينا في المسلسلات الدينيه, ان دخل شخص مسلم علي شخص غير مسلم وقال له السلام عليكم يستغرب و يقول: ما هاذه التحيه لم اسمعها من قبل!

و الاساتذه يقولون لنا ان الاسلام هو اول من استخدم هاذه التحيه وهيا تدل علي السلام؟!!

يعني احنا المسلمين تضحك علينا..


----------



## padreg (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

ربنا يبارك تعبك يا أخ Redemption
بصراحة كنت أساءل نفسي دائماً عن الفرق بين الاثنين لأن الناس تخلط ما بين الاثنين وخصوصاً في السلام الملائكي شكراً لك لنقل هذه المعلومة القيِّمة.​


----------



## أسد (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

في الحقيقة كان يجب عليك و ضع موضوع بخصوص السلام عليكم 
لأن لها معناها دون مقارنة
و آسف من كل إخواني المسيحيين على التدخل
تحياتي


----------



## abn yso3 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

*الرب يباركك على الشرح الوافى وتوضيح المعنى يا Redemption
السلام لك يا عزيزى

 الفاضل اسد
رجاءا لا داعى لكلامك
وانت حتى الان لم تفهم المقصود من السلام عليكم و من السلام لكم
وهذا ان كنت قرات الموضوع اصلا​*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*


شكرا ليك على التوضيح

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## maria123 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

معلومات رائعة  معلومات رائعة


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

*ما شاء الله توضيح ميل جدا السلام عليكم والسلام لكم

بالفعل انا الان فهمت العبارتيين وعرفت انها تستعمل الان للمسيحين كنت على بالي اعتقد للاسلام
فقط بس لمن شفت شرحك عرفت المسيحين يستعملوها لانو معناها تلقى السلام على الناس

مشكور للتوضيح وربي يحفظكم​*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

مشكور معلومات رائعة
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Ramzi (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

الرب يباركك اخي Redemption

انت الصحيح وختلنى معلمة كتير حلوة

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أسد (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*



abn yso3 قال:


> *
> الفاضل اسد
> رجاءا لا داعى لكلامك
> وانت حتى الان لم تفهم المقصود من السلام عليكم و من السلام لكم
> وهذا ان كنت قرات الموضوع اصلا​*



فهمت المقصود جيداً
لكن السلام عليكم للمسلمين فقط و لها معناها - رجاء راجع الردود مرة ثانية -


----------



## abn yso3 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *الفاضل اسد يمكنك الرجوع لذلك الجزئ بالموضوع ان كنت لم تقراءه
> +*
> *الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*​
> 
> ...


*سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

موضوع رائع من موسوعة عملاقة نرجو المزيد وربنا يباركك ريد


----------



## ماريان مرمر (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

موضوع جامد جدا  بجد انت رائع علي الكلم الجميل دة


----------



## كرستين نادر (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

حقيقى الموضوع جامد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ربنا يعوضك خير على مجهودك الرائع:big29::36_1_11:


----------



## buny (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

موضوع جميل شكرا لتعبك


----------



## jaber222 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

اشكركم على المعلومات


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

تفسير رائع بجد

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


----------



## فادية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

موضوع جميل جدا  اخي العزيز 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Prety Girl (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

*سلام المسيح

صراحة موضوع ذهبي
وهذه المرة الاولى التي اعلم بها الفرق بين السلام عليكم و السلام لكم

فشكرا لك
بحفظ الله ورعايته
*::هدهد::*​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

شكرا لك على هزا الموضوع 
ولكن لى سوال 
لماذا  الكهنة داما تقول السلام لكم وغضب بعض المسيحين عندما نقول السلام عليكم
وحتى لو القى احد السلام عليكم نقول ولكم السلام ارجو  التوضيح


----------



## ملاك فرج (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

طبعا معلومات جميلة ممكن اضيف شىء

لما اقول السلام عليكم اى عليك شىء مديون به انت لى ولابد من ان ترجعه لى 
ولما اقول السلام لكم فهو هبة وبقى لك او ملكك


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

*+*

أشكركم جميعاً على مشاركتكم و اعجابكم بالموضوع

و أحب أن اضيف لما قاله الاخ الحبيب ملاك فرج .. أن مقولة السلام عليكم بمثابة تحية عابره لا تدخل الى عمق تعاليم مسيحيتنا ، أما السلام لكم فهى بمثابة صلاة تطبيقاً لقول الكتاب المقدس  :

​ أيها الإخوة صلوا لأجلنا. ( 1 تي 5 : 25 )

و ما أكثر الآيات التى تحث على الصلاة من أجل الآخرين ..

فأمنية السلام للآخرين تُعد كصلاة من أجلهم ..​


----------



## عادل مرقص (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

سلام لكم  هل من الممكن ان المسيحين ان يقولو السلام عليكم


----------



## nifaragallah (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

الرب يبارك حياتك ولك كل الحب والتقدير على هذا التوضيح الرائع


----------



## sollytwins (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

شكرا علي المعلومه ربنا يعوض محبتك


----------



## فونتالولو (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك وتكتب ممكن تقولي الفرق بين بسلم ايدك وتعبش ايدك
التوضيح جميل اوي نريد المزيد


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

(ALAB) إلى جميع من هم في روما من أحباء الله القديسين المدعوين. لتكن لكم النعمة والسلام من الله أبينا والرب يسوع المسيح!

(GNA) إلى جميع أحباء الله في رومة، المدعوين ليكونوا قديسين: عليكم النعمة والسلام من الله أبينا ومن ربنا يسوع المسيح. 

(JAB) إلى المدعوين ليكونوا قديسين. عليكم النعمة والسلام من لدن الله أبينا والرب يسوع المسيح. 

(ALT)  to all the ones being in Rome, beloved of God, called holy ones [or, saints, and throughout epistle]: Grace to you* and peace from God our Father and [the] Lord Jesus Christ! 

(ASV)  To all that are in Rome, beloved of God, called to be saints: Grace to you and peace from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ. 

(BBE)  To all those who are in Rome, loved by God, marked out as saints: Grace to you and peace from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ. 

(Bishops)  To all that be in Rome, beloued of God, saintes by callyng, grace to you, and peace, from God our father, and the Lorde Iesus Christe. 

(CEV)  This letter is to all of you in Rome. God loves you and has chosen you to be his very own people. I pray that God our Father and our Lord Jesus Christ will be kind to you and will bless you with peace! 

(Darby)  to all that are in Rome, beloved of God, called saints: Grace to you and peace from God our Father and our Lord Jesus Christ.


(DRB)  To all that are at Rome, the beloved of God, called to be saints. Grace to you and peace, from God our Father and from the Lord Jesus Christ. 

(EMTV)  To all those who are in Rome, beloved of God, called to be saints: Grace to you and peace from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ. 

(ESV)  To all those in Rome who are loved by God and called to be saints: Grace to you and peace from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ. 

(GB)  To all you that be at Rome beloued of God, called to be Saints: Grace be with you, and peace from God our Father, and from the Lord Iesus Christ. 

(Geneva)  To all you that be at Rome beloued of God, called to be Saints: Grace be with you, and peace from God our Father, and from the Lorde Iesus Christ. 

(GNB)  And so I write to all of you in Rome whom God loves and has called to be his own people: May God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ give you grace and peace. 

(GW)  To everyone in Rome whom God loves and has called to be his holy people. Good will and peace from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ are yours! 

(HNV)  to all who are in Rome, beloved of God, called to be holy ones: Grace to you and shalom from God our Father and the Lord Yeshua the Messiah. 

(ISV)  To all in Rome who are loved by God and called to be holy. May grace and peace from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ be yours! 

(JPS) 

(KJV)  To all that be in Rome, beloved of God, called to be saints: Grace to you and peace from God our Father, and the Lord Jesus Christ. 

(LITV)  to all those who are in Rome, beloved of God, called-out saints: Grace and peace to you from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ. 

(MKJV)  to all those who are in Rome, beloved of God, called to be saints. Grace to you and peace from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ. 

(MSG)  And I greet you now with all the generosity of God our Father and our Master Jesus, the Messiah. 

(Murdock)  to all those who are at Rome, beloved of God, called and sanctified: Peace and grace be with you, from God our Father, and from our Lord Jesus Messiah. 

(RV)  To all that are in Rome, beloved of God, called to be saints: Grace to you and peace from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ. 

(SVD)  إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْمَوْجُودِينَ فِي رُومِيَةَ أَحِبَّاءَ اللهِ مَدْعُوِّينَ قِدِّيسِينَ: نِعْمَةٌ لَكُمْ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ اللهِ أَبِينَا وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. 

(WEB)  to all who are in Rome, beloved of God, called to be saints: Grace to you and peace from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ. 

(Webster)  To all that are in Rome, beloved of God, called to be saints: Grace to you, and peace from God our Father, and the Lord Jesus Christ. 


مع الأحترام للعلامة الكبير رده هذا رد سياسى حتى لايتهم بالتعصب كل الترجمات لكل بدايات الرسائل تقول نعمة ويلام لكم ماعدا ترجمة واحدة ورفضت من المجتمع المصرى 
وعندما دخل المسيح العلية بعد القيامة هل قال السلام عليكم ام قال السلام لكم واريد ببساطة ان تردد العبارتين واسمع صدى ايهما الاقوى الواحدة أسلامية بماتحمله منارواح ومضمون والثانية تخرج بانعاش وتطيب للقلب ياأخوة نحن نحترم كل الثقافات لكن ليكن لنا الهوية المسيحية فلانذوب فيهم ونضيع ومن تنازل عن الجزء تنازل عن الكل النهاردة(السلام عليكم) وبكرة الله وعلم لتكن لنا الهوية المسيحية لنا تحيتنا ولهما تحيتهم بلا تعصب لكن بلا تنازل طيب خلى واحد منهم يقول نعمة لكم وسبلام( هيأكل مصيرنيك)

واحد يقولك(صلى ع النبى) اذا لم ترد تبقى متعصب لكن لو قلت له (مجد سيدك) يانهار أسود تقوم القيامة والكل يغلطك (ياأخوة فلنتمسك بعبارتنا التى تميزنا عنهم بلاتعصب ولكن بلا تنازل)


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

لغتك تظهرك ومن كلامك أعرفك


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

موضوع رائع طارق 
تسلم ايدك 
وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

*+*

أشكر الاخ الحبيب  *nageh* على غيرته الجميله لعباراتنا التى نتميز بها فى العصر الحديث .. و فى القديم أيضاً .. فنحن كنا نتميز بهذه العبارات الجميلة مثل ( السلام لكم ) ليس لان الاخوة المسلمون كانوا يقولون ( السلام عليكم ) ففى عصر اباؤنا الاولون لم يكن هناك مسلمون ، بل أنه حتى العبارات الوثنية وقتئذ بالرغم منن تشابهها و لكن لم يكن هذا سبب لتميزنا بعبارة ( السلام لكم ) الخالدة .. فأنا عن نفسي أعشق هذه العبارة لما لها من مدلولات عقائدية إيمانية ، بل و لاهوتية أيضاً ، و لكن كان أباؤنا الاولين يرددون عبارة ( السلام لكم ) لما في قلوبهم من محبة للجميع ، و لما في قلوبهم من أمنيات طيبة للجميع بالسلام و النعمة و البركة .

و لكن .....

عندما شرح نيافة الانبا غريغوريوس - نيح الله روحه - الفرق بين السلام عليكم و السلام لكم .. كان يشرح من جهة الجانب ( التاريخي ) للعبارة ، و ليس من الجانب الروحي ، بالرغم من أنه أشار إلى ان عبارة ( السلام لكم ) هي بمثابة (( أمنية )) فيها يتمنى المرء السلام و النعمة للاخرين أو لمحدثه .. و بالطبع هذا يكون أجمل و أعمق من مجرد (( تحية ) كمثل ( السلام عليكم ) ..و لكن ركز نيافته على قدم هذه العبارة  ، مستنداً إلى آيات  من الكتاب المقدس في لغاتها الاصلية .. فنيافته - كما يعلم اللذين يقرأون له - يقرأ من الكتب المقدسة بلغاتها الاصلية كاليونانية ، كما أنه يتمسك بالاكثر بالنسخة ( القبطية ) المترجمة فى أواخر القرن الرابع تقريباً ، و التى شهد لها العلماء بأنها تعد من اكثر النسخ الدقيقة المترجمة بعد الاصل . فهو يقرأ من نسخ قديمة جداً و مشهود لها من العلم الحديث بدقتها و فصاحتها و مفرداتها الدقيقة الواضحة ، فلا يمكننا أن ننكر وجود ( السلام عليكم ) فى كتابنا المقدس لمجرد أن الاخوة المسلمون إتخذوها عبارة تحية لهم !! فمن الاقدم ؟؟!! كتابنا المقدس أم الاخوة المسلمون ؟؟؟ ... ثم من يعرف نيافة الانبا غريغوريوس أو حتى قرأ له .. سيدرك جيداً أنه أبعد ما يكون عمن يتخذ  طرق سياسية في توضيح معتقدات دينه ،  الراسخة ، الثابته ، القوية 

اخى الحبيب .. إسلوبك بالرغم من أنه يحتوى على غيرة جميله ، إلا أنه غير محبب عندما يتعلق الامر بالحديث عن أحد رموز كنيستنا القبطية .. فرجاء أن ندقق اكثر فى الفاظنا مهما كان الهدف نبيل و نقى 

و لى عودة أن اراد الله و عشنا 

تحياتي


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

مع الأحترام للعلامة الكبير رده هذا رد سياسى حتى لايتهم بالتعصب كل الترجمات لكل بدايات الرسائل تقول نعمة ويلام لكم ماعدا ترجمة واحدة ورفضت من المجتمع المسيحى
اخى الحبيب .. إسلوبك بالرغم من أنه يحتوى على غيرة جميله ، إلا أنه غير محبب عندما يتعلق الامر بالحديث عن أحد رموز كنيستنا القبطية .. فرجاء أن ندقق اكثر فى الفاظنا مهما كان الهدف نبيل و نقى 

هذا ماقلته أنا وماتفترى به على وليحكم الحاكمين كن موضوعى هل امتلكت انت نيافته وليس فى ردى اساءة الى قدسه وارجو عدم كيل الاتهامات بل القراءة المتأنية الموضوعية للاراء وارجع لكتب اللغة اليونانية وبالأخص قاموس اليونانى عربى لدير القديس الانبا مقار   ص 17 الحقل الايمن لتعرف كلمة لكم اليونانية ثم عندما دخل الرب العلية كان هذد دعاء ام تحية وأقرأ مقدمات الرسائل لتعرف(نعمة وسلام لكم ) هل هى دعاء ام تحية

أخى لن تنجح فى أثارة الناس على لأن لم أخطى نيافته لاننى احبه أنا أنتقد الرأى لا الشخص نيافته كان يختلف مع قداسة البابا فى بعض الاراء هل الاختلاف ونقد الرأى لا الشخص اساءة مثلا مأدبة قداسة البابا التى يعملها هل لانه يؤمن برمضان ام شئ سياسى فلا تسئ الى حفظك الله فانا احب نيافته اكثر منك وأرجو أن تقرأجيدا وأدرس كيفية النقد الموضوعى أحبك فى المسيح وأختلاف الرأى لا يفسد للود----ربنا يباركك


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*



nageh قال:


> *أخى لن تنجح فى أثارة الناس على ..*


 
يا له من إتهام بشع لا يليق بشخص مسيحي أتى ليتحدث عن السلام و المحبة !!!! ..

أنا أحاول أن أثير الناس عليك ؟! 

كتر خيرك .. أشكرك حبيبي


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

شكرا على ردك وأعاهدك ياأخى اننى لن أرد على اى موضوع تكتبه لانك لست موضوعى انتهى الحوار والرب يباركك


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

السلام هو الأمن والاطمئنان والخلو من الخوف والانزعاج والقلق والاضطراب ، سواء لأسباب خارجية أو لأسباب نفسية . كما أنه يعنى النجاح والصحة والسعادة مادياً وجسمانياً ونفسياً. 

وتتراوح المواقف التى توصف بالسلام – فى الكتاب المقدس – من الراحة من العداء بين الأمم ، وعدم وجود اضطرابات مدنية أو دينية ، إلى التحرر من المنازعات والخصومات بين الأفراد نتيجة المواقف الإيجابية التى يتحقق معها نجاح الفرد مادياً أو صحياً ، والخلو من القلق نفسياً وروحياً ، وحيث تتوفر السكينة والهدوء ، ويقل الضجيج إلى أبعد حد. 

ولكن ليس فى الكتاب المقدس موقف هو مجرد موقف بشري ، ففي جميع وجوه النشاط الإنساني ، يتجلى الأثر الإلهي . ويجب فهم المضمون الكتابي للسلام من خلال ذلك . أما أسفار العهد الجديد فقد أضافت عنصراً آخر لمفهوم السلام فى العهد القديم ، بإقرار أن أساس المصلحة بين الله والإنسان ، وبين الإنسان والإنسان ، بل وبين الإنسان ونفسه ، إنما هو موت الرب يسوع المسيح وقيامته ، وعمل الروح القدس ، وهكذا أصبح السلام متاحاً للإنسان. 

 (أ) السلام فى العهد القديم : لم يستخدم كتَّاب العهد القديم – فى أغلب الأحيان – كلمة "شالوم" (أى سلام) دون أن يتضمن ذلك – تلميحاً على الأقل – مفهوماً دينياً ، وهى تستخدم فى : 

(1)              التحية المألوفة بين الأصدقاء والسؤال عن صحتهم ، كما كانت تستخدم أيضا عند الوداع (انظر تك 29 : 6 ، 43: 23, 27، قض 18 : 15 ، 19 : 20) ، فقال الرب لجدعون عندما ظهر له : "السلام لك" (قض 6 : 23). 

(2)              السلام من الأعداء ، مما يعنى الفوز والنجاح ، وكانت هذه أعظم أمنية عند الأمة ، وكان السلام منحة من الله لشعبه إذا ساروا فى طرقه (لا 26 : 6) . وكانت بركة هرون وبنيه للشعب هى : "يرفع الرب وجهه عليك ويمنحك سلاماً" (عد 6 : 26 – انظر أيضاً مز 29 : 11 ، إش 26 : 12 ... ألخ) . و "إذا أرضت الرب طرق إنسان جعل أعداءه أيضاً يسالمونه" (أم 16 : 7) ، بل حتى الوحوش تسالمه (أيوب 5 : 23و 24) . وكان الموت فى سلام هو أمنية كل فرد (انظر تك 15 : 15 ، 1مل 2 : 6 ، 2أخ 34 : 28 ... الخ). 

(3)              السلام الداخلي ، وكان من نصيب الأبرار المتكلين على الله ، "تعرف به واسلم . بذلك يأتيك خير" (أيوب 22 : 21)، "لأنه يتكلم بالسلام لشعبه ولأتقيائه" (مز 85 : 8 ، انظر مز 4 : 8 ، 119 : 165 ، أم 3 : 2و 17) ، "تحفظه سالماً سالماً لأنه عليك متوكل" (إش 26 : 3) ، "كان عهدي معه للحياة والسلام" (ملاخي 2 : 5). 

(4)      كان على البار أن يطلب السلامة ويسعى وراءها (مز 34 : 14) وأن يحب "الحق والسلام" (زك 8 : 16و 19). 

(5)              سيكون السلام من أبرز معالم عصر المسيا الذى هو "رئيس السلام" (إشعياء 9 : 6 ، 11 : 6 ، انظر أيضاً إش 2 : 4 ، حز 34 : 25 ، ميخا 4 : 2-4 ، زك 9 : 10). 

(ب) السلام فى العهد الجديد : والكلمة اليونانية هى "إيرينى" (eiréné) ، وتؤدى نفس معنى الكلمة العبرية "شالوم" التى ترجمت بهذه الكلمة فى الترجمة السبعينية : 

(1)   فإنجيل المسيح هو رسالة سلام من الله للإنسان (لو 2 : 14) ، فهو "الكلمة التى أرسلها ... يبشر بالسلام بيسوع المسيح . هذا هو رب الكل" (أع 10 : 36) . وقد صار "لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح" (رو 5 : 1) . ومن ينادون بالإنجيل إنما يبشرون بالسلام وبالخيرات (رو 10 : 15) . والمسيح "هو سلامنا" الذى "نقض حائط السياج المتوسط أى العداوة" بين اليهود والأمم (أف 2 : 14و 15) . كما أن السلام عنصر هام فى ملكوت الله (رو 14 : 17). 

(2)   يجب على المؤمنين أن يشتهوه ويتبعوه ، فقد أوصي الرب يسوع المسيح تلاميذه : "ليكن لكم فى أنفسكم ملح وسالموا بعضكم بعضاً" (مز 9 : 50) . ويحرض الرسول بولس المؤمنين قائلاً : "عيشوا بالسلام ، وإله المحبة والسلام سيكون معكم" (2كو 13 : 11 ، انظر أيضاً رو 12 : 18 ، 1كو 7 : 15). 

(3)   والله هو "إله السلام" فهو مصدر ومانح كل سلام وخير وبركة (انظر رو 15 : 33 ، 16 : 20) ، وهو "رب السلام" ومعطي السلام (2تس 3 : 16) . وكانت التحية والطلبة الرسولية من أجل الكنيسة هى : ليكن لكم "سلام من الله أبينا والرب يسوع المسيح" (انظر 1كو 1 : 3 ، 2كو 1 : 2 ... الخ). 

(4)   كما أن "السلام" كان التحية المألوفة (مت 10 : 13 ، لو 10 : 5) ، و "ابن السلام" هو المستحق للسلام والذى يسعى للسلام (لو 10 : 6) . وكانت تحية الرب يسوع لتلاميذه : "سلام لكم" (لو 24 : 36 ، يو 20 : 19و 21و 26). وقبل أن يفارقهم ، باركهم قائلاً لهم : "سلاماً أترك لكم ، سلامي أعطيكم ، ليس كما يعطى العالم أعطيكم أنا" (يو 14 : 27) . وكثيراً ما قال "اذهب بسلام" (مرقس 5 : 34 ، لو 7 : 50). 

(5)   السلام الذى صنعه المسيح هو أساساً سلام روحي من الله ومع الله ، سلام فى القلب ، وسلام فى الروح . وقد قال الرب : "لاتظنوا أنى جئت لألقي سلاماً على الأرض . ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً" (مت 10: 34 ، لو 12 : 51) مشيراً بذلك إلى طبيعة دعوته الفاحصة وما سينتج عنها من انقسامات حول الحق الواضح . لكن لاشك فى أن روح الإنجيل والحياة المسيحية هو السلام . ومن واجب المؤمن أن يسعى نحو السلام ، وأن يعمل على وضع حد للحروب والمنازعات والمخاصمات أينما وجد. 


(عن دائرة المعارف الكتابية)


يارب ليأتى سلامك على وعلى أخى الذى أختلفت معه أو أسأت فهمه وأساء فهمى

أخى أنت أبقى من أى حوار وأبقى من اى شئ لاننا اخوة أحبك فى المسيح سامحنى لأجل أى تعبير جرحك أنت أبقى لى من أى حوار ليكن رأى مفقودا وأنت باقيا ياحبيب الرب وليسود السلام والمحبة علينا بدل الخصام


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

*+*

أخي الحبيب سامحني إن كنت ضايقتك بأى شىء ، و لا يوجد خصام بين الأخوة فأنت أخ عزيز و بإذن المسيح سيكون لي رد ( موضوعي ) فى مسألة الفرق بين العبارتين  .. و سامحني لعدم موضوعيتي فأنا أتعلم منك و من الجميع ، فسامحني لجهلي 

سلام المسيح يكون معك


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

أخى المحبوب شكرا للرب لانه حول كل سوء فهم الى محبة وتقدير واعتذر عن عدم توصيلى ما أقصد لك وشكرا للرب لانه امتحننا فى التمسك والابقاؤ ع الاخر انا ابقى عليك ياأخلى اما الاراء مادامت بعيدة عن الجوهر ىفهى مقبولة اعتذر عن قولى بمقاطعة او دم التعليق ع مقالاتك الرب يباركك وهذا هو رئيس السلام الذى ينز ع اى بادرة خصام بين قطيعه أحبك فى المسيح


----------



## youssef hachem (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

السلام لكم ....واليكم .....وعليكم.....


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

للأسف صرنا فى زمن قل فيه من يبحثون عن الحق وصرنا فيه لاهم لنا الا التراشق بالكلمات بدل من الانشغال بما يبنى النفس والاخرين وصرنا متداخلين بلا معنى وصرنا نزيد اشتعال النيران بدلا من ان نكون سبل السلام ومفعليه بين الاخوة والكتاب يحذرنا من زار ع الخصومات بين الاخوة فلنقل مايبنى والا نصمت ويوم الحساب قريب وسيكشف الرب كل خبايا القلب والحق هو الحق مهما كثر الزيف فلنتسمك بالرب وسيسهل علينا معرفة حقه


----------



## جيلان (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

*موضوع رائع
وتفصيل جميل جدا
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ابو ماريانا (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم*

موضوع رائع جدا الرب يباركك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 أبريل 2009)

الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم 


تناول العلّامة نيافة الانبا غريغوريوس – نيح الله روحه فى فردوس النعيم - فى كتاباته الكثير جداً من الامور التي قد لا يعرفها الانسان المسيحي العادي . نُشرت أغلبها فى موسوعته المعروفة بإسمه ( موسوعة الانبا غريغوريوس ) و هي عبارة عن 24 مجلد تقريباً ، حوت أدق و أعمق الاجابات على جميع الاسئلة التي قد تدور فى عقولنا فى شتي الامور المسيحية من طقسية و عقائدية ولاهوتية و حتى إجتماعية ، كما تناولت مواضيع كثيرة بالعقيدة المسيحية و بإسلوب علمي مُبسط و كتابي ، و قام بنشرها مجموعة من أبناءه و قد خصص قداسة البابا المُعظم الانبا شنودة الثالث – أدآم الله رئاسته للكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية سنين عديدة – الدور الثاني في الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية كمكتبة لتشمل جميع مؤلفات نيافة الانبا غريغوريوس و سُميت بإسمه .. و قد حظيت بنعمة المسيح بإقتناء 16 مُجلد من هذه الموسوعة الفريدة الاكثر من رائعة و سأحاول بنعمة سيدنا له المجد أن أضع لكم كل المواضيع التي تهمكم .




الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم


العبارتان صحيحتان ، مع الفارق بين معنى كل عبارة على حدة .

فالسلام ( عليكم ) ، هى عبارة ( تحية ) ، اما السلام ( لكم ) فهى ( دعاء ) . فأنت تقول لإنسان ( السلام عليك ) عندما تريد ان تُحييه ، فتلقى ( عليه ) السلام اى تلقى ( عليه ) التحية . و لكنك إذ تقول له " السلام لك " فانت تطلب ( له ) هبة السلام ، وترجوها ( له ) .

و قد إستخدم الكتاب المقدس هاتين العبارتين ، فإستخدم ( السلام عليكم ) ، عندما يكون المقصود بالسلام هو ( التحية ) . و إستخدم ( السلام لكم ) عندما يكون المقصود هو( الدعاء ) بالسلام .

و من ذلك بالنسبة للتعبير الاول ( السلام عليكم ) ما جاء فى سفر المزامير :


أقتباس كتابي 

سلام على إسرائيل . ( مز 124 : 5 ) ، ( مز 127 : 6 )*


و قال المسيح له المجد فى الانجيل لتلاميذه :


أقتباس كتابي 

و متى دخلتم بيتاً فألقوا عليه السلام . ( مت 10 : 12 ) ، ( مت 5 : 47 ) 

و قال أيضاً لتلاميذه :


أقتباس كتابي 

و لا تسلموا فى الطريق على أحد . و أى بيت دخلتموه ، فقولوا أولاً : السلام على هذا البيت . فإن كان هناك ابن السلام فسلامكم يحل عليه . ( لو 10 : 5 - 6 ) 

و جاء فى الانجيل عن القديسة مريم العذراء انها :


أقتباس كتابي 

دخلت بيت زكريا و سلمت على إليصابات . ( لو 1: 40 )


و قالت الملائكة يوم ميلاد سيدنا له المجد :


أقتباس كتابي 
و على الارض السلام( لو 2 : 14 ) 


و قال الانجيل أيضاً عن الرب يسوع له المجد انه بعد ان نزل من على جبل التجلى :


أقتباس كتابي 

رأى جمعاً عظيماً .. فما إن راوه جميعاً حتى بُهروا وسارعوا بالسلام عليه . ( مر 9 : 15 )

و بعد الحًُكم بالصلب يقول الكتاب المقدس : 


أقتباس كتابي 

" ألبسوه رداءً ارجوانياً و ضفروا تاجاً من الشوك ، ووضعوه على رأسه . و راحوا يحيونه قائلين : عليك السلام يا ملك اليهود " ( مر 15 : 17 - 18 )


و جاء عن القديس بولس الرسول أنه : 


أقتباس كتابي 

" لما نزل من قيصرية صعد و سلم على الكنيسة " ( أع 18 : 22 ) 

و قال أيضاً سفر الاعمال : 


أقتباس كتابي 
" ولما أكملنا السفر فى البحرمن صور أقبلنا إلى بتولمايس ، فسلمنا على الاخوة " ( أع 21 : 7 ) 


و قال القديس بولس فى رسائله : 



أقتباس كتابي 

" سلموا على بريسكلا و اكيلا العاملين معى فى المسيح يسوع " ( رو 16 : 3 )




أقتباس كتابي 

" سلموا بعضكم على بعض بقبلة مقدسة " ( رو 16 : 16 )



أقتباس كتابي 

" يُسلم عليكم تيموثاوس العامل معى .. و أنا ترتيوس كاتب هذه الرسالة ، أسلم عليكم فى الرب . يُسلم عليكم أراستس ، خازن المدينة . كنائس المسيح تُسلم عليكم " ( رو 16 : 21 -23 ) 

و الكثير من الآيات التى تشمل هذا التعبير . 

اما التعبير الآخر ( السلام لكم ) ، فهو كما قلنا دعاء بالسلام إذا كان الدعاء من مخلوق لبشر ، فإذا كان من الله فهو منحة وهبة و عطية من رب السلام و مانحه .

و قد ورد كثيراً بهذا المعنى :

فمن قبيل الدعاء من مخلوق لبشر :


أقتباس كتابي 
قول عبد يوسف الصديق لاخوة يوسف : " سلام لكم . لا تخافوا " ( تك 43 : 23 ) 



أقتباس كتابي 

و قول الملاك جبرائيل للعذراء مريم : " سلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة " . ( لو 1 : 28 )


و من قبيل المنحة و الهبة و العطية من عند رب السلام ومانحه : 

قول المسيح له المجد لمريم المجدلية و مريم الأخرى بعد قيامته المجيدة : 
أقتباس كتابي 
" السلام لكما " ( مت 28 : 9 ) 
، و لتلاميذه عندما ظهر لهم فى العلية : 
أقتباس كتابي 
" السلام لكم " ( لو 24 : 36 ) ، ( يو 20: 19 ، 21 ، 26 ) . 

و لقد إستخدم القديس بولس الرسول هذا التعبير فى فاتحة رسائله الى الكنائس التى أرسل اليها رسائله من ذلك قوله لاهل رومية : 
أقتباس كتابي 
" النعمة لكم والسلام من الله أبينا و من الرب يسوع المسيح " ( رو 1: 7 ) ، ( 1 كو 1 : 3 ) ، ( 2 كو 1 : 2 ) ، ( غلا 1 : 3 ) ، ( اف 1 : 2 ) ، ( في 1 : 2 ) ، ( كو 1 : 2 ) ، ( 1 تس 1 : 1 ) ، ( 2 تس 1 : 2 ) . 


و إستخدمها القديس بطرس الرسول فى ختام رسائله : 
أقتباس كتابي 
" سلام لكم يا جميع الذين فى المسيح يسوع " ( 1 بط 5 : 14 ) . 


و إستخدم الرسول القديس يوحنا التعبيرين معا فى عبارة واحدة فى ختام رسالته الثالثة : 
أقتباس كتابي 
" السلام لك . يسلم عليك الاحباء . سلم على الاحباء بأسمائهم " ( 3 يو : 15 ) 


و منه يتضح أن قوله " السلام ( لك ) فيه ( دعاء ) ، وطلب إلى الله ان يمنحه السلام . أما قوله : " يسلم عليك الاحباء . سلم على الاحباء بأسمائهم . فالمقصود هو تبليغ التحية .

و بهذا المعنى يقول الكاهن فى القدّاس للشعب عددا من المرات : " السلام لكم " . و المعنى انه يدعو لهم بالسلام ، ويرجو لهم من الله السلام ، و يسأل من أجلهم ان يمنحهم الله السلام . 


_________________________

موسوعة الانبا غريغوريوس - الكتاب المقدس " الجزء الثاني " ص 142 - 145
( * )( مز 125 : 5 ) ، ( مز 128 : 6 ) - نيافة الانبا غريغوريوس يقرأ من الترجمة القبطية أو الاصل اليوناني 
صلوا من اجل ضعفى


----------



## ماريتا (30 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع جميل جداااااااااااا_
_تسلم ايدك_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا اوريجانوس

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## grges monir (1 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع اوريجانوس
ميرسى ليك


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (1 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل  اوريجانوس


الرب  يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mero_engel (1 مايو 2009)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

رووووووووووووووووعة الموضوع ....ميرسي ..


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااائع 

ميرررررسى ليك على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مايو 2009)

اشكركم اخواتي الاحباء علي تعليقاتكم

ربنا يبارككم

تحياتي​


----------



## bahaa_06 (8 مايو 2009)

*سلام يسوع لك ويملأء حياتك*
*موضوع حلو وجميل*​


----------



## SALVATION (12 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييييييير ليك_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*الفرق بين السلام لكم  والسلام عليكم*


تناول العلّامة نيافة الانبا غريغوريوس – نيح الله روحه فى فردوس النعيم - فى كتاباته الكثير جداً من الامور التي قد لا يعرفها الانسان المسيحي العادي . نُشرت أغلبها فى موسوعته المعروفة بإسمه ( موسوعة الانبا غريغوريوس )منها

الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم
العبارتان صحيحتان ، مع الفارق بين معنى كل عبارة على حدة .

فالسلام ( عليكم ) ، هى عبارة ( تحية ) ، اما السلام ( لكم ) فهى ( دعاء ) . فأنت تقول لإنسان ( السلام عليك ) عندما تريد ان تُحييه ، فتلقى ( عليه ) السلام اى تلقى ( عليه ) التحية . و لكنك إذ تقول له " السلام لك " فانت تطلب ( له ) هبة السلام ، وترجوها ( له ) .

و قد إستخدم الكتاب المقدس هاتين العبارتين ، فإستخدم ( السلام عليكم ) ، عندما يكون المقصود بالسلام هو ( التحية ) . و إستخدم ( السلام لكم ) عندما يكون المقصود هو( الدعاء ) بالسلام .

و من ذلك بالنسبة للتعبير الاول ( السلام عليكم ) ما جاء فى سفر المزامير :

سلام على إسرائيل . ( مز 124 : 5 ) ،
( مز 127 : 6 )*

و قال السيد المسيح له المجد فى الانجيل لتلاميذه :

و متى دخلتم بيتاً فألقوا عليه السلام . ( مت 10 : 12 ) ، ( مت 5 : 47 )

و قال أيضاً لتلاميذه :

و لا تسلموا فى الطريق على أحد . و أى بيت دخلتموه ، فقولوا أولاً : السلام على هذا البيت . فإن كان هناك ابن السلام فسلامكم يحل عليه . ( لو 10 : 5 - 6 )

و جاء فى الانجيل عن القديسة مريم العذراء انها :

دخلت بيت زكريا و سلمت على إليصابات . ( لو 1: 40 )

و قالت الملائكة يوم ميلاد سيدنا له المجد :

و على الارض السلام( لو 2 : 14 )

و قال الانجيل أيضاً عن الرب يسوع له المجد انه بعد ان نزل من على جبل التجلى :

رأى جمعاً عظيماً .. فما إن راوه جميعاً حتى بُهروا وسارعوا بالسلام عليه . ( مر 9 : 15 )

و بعد الحًُكم بالصلب يقول الكتاب المقدس :

" ألبسوه رداءً ارجوانياً و ضفروا تاجاً من الشوك ، ووضعوه على رأسه . و راحوا يحيونه قائلين : عليك السلام يا ملك اليهود " ( مر 15 : 17 - 18 )

و جاء عن القديس بولس الرسول أنه :

" لما نزل من قيصرية صعد و سلم على الكنيسة "
( أع 18 : 22 )

و قال أيضاً سفر الاعمال :

" ولما أكملنا السفر فى البحرمن صور أقبلنا إلى بتولمايس ، فسلمنا على الاخوة " ( أع 21 : 7 )

و قال القديس بولس فى رسائله :

" سلموا على بريسكلا و اكيلا العاملين معى فى المسيح يسوع " ( رو 16 : 3 )

" سلموا بعضكم على بعض بقبلة مقدسة "
( رو 16 : 16 )

" يُسلم عليكم تيموثاوس العامل معى .. و أنا ترتيوس كاتب هذه الرسالة ، أسلم عليكم فى الرب . يُسلم عليكم أراستس ، خازن المدينة . كنائس المسيح تُسلم عليكم "
( رو 16 : 21 -23 )

و الكثير من الآيات التى تشمل هذا التعبير .

اما التعبير الآخر ( السلام لكم ) ، فهو كما قلنا دعاء بالسلام إذا كان الدعاء من مخلوق لبشر ، فإذا كان من الله فهو منحة وهبة و عطية من رب السلام و مانحه .

و قد ورد كثيراً بهذا المعنى :

فمن قبيل الدعاء من مخلوق لبشر :

قول عبد يوسف الصديق لاخوة يوسف : " سلام لكم . لا تخافوا " ( تك 43 : 23 )

و قول الملاك جبرائيل للعذراء مريم : " سلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة " . ( لو 1 : 28 )

و من قبيل المنحة و الهبة و العطية من عند رب السلام ومانحه :

قول المسيح له المجد لمريم المجدلية و مريم الأخرى بعد قيامته المجيدة :

" السلام لكما " ( مت 28 : 9 )

، و لتلاميذه عندما ظهر لهم فى العلية :

" السلام لكم " ( لو 24 : 36 ) ،
( يو 20: 19 ، 21 ، 26 )  .

و لقد إستخدم القديس بولس الرسول هذا التعبير فى فاتحة رسائله الى الكنائس التى أرسل اليها رسائله من ذلك قوله لاهل رومية :

" النعمة لكم والسلام من الله أبينا و من الرب يسوع المسيح " ( رو 1: 7 ) ، ( 1 كو 1 : 3 ) ، ( 2 كو 1 : 2 ) ، ( غلا 1 : 3 ) ، ( اف 1 : 2 ) ، ( في 1 : 2 ) ، ( كو 1 : 2 ) ، ( 1 تس 1 : 1 ) ،
( 2 تس 1 : 2 ) .

و إستخدمها القديس بطرس الرسول فى ختام رسائله :

" سلام لكم يا جميع الذين فى المسيح يسوع "
( 1 بط 5 : 14 ) .

و إستخدم الرسول القديس يوحنا التعبيرين معا فى عبارة واحدة فى ختام رسالته الثالثة :

أقتباس كتابي  :

" السلام لك . يسلم عليك الاحباء . سلم على الاحباء بأسمائهم " ( 3 يو
و منه يتضح أن قوله " السلام ( لك ) فيه ( دعاء ) ، وطلب إلى الله ان يمنحه السلام . أما قوله : " يسلم عليك الاحباء . سلم على الاحباء بأسمائهم . فالمقصود هو تبليغ التحية .

و بهذا المعنى يقول الكاهن فى القدّاس للشعب عددا من المرات : " السلام لكم " . و المعنى انه يدعو لهم بالسلام ، ويرجو لهم من الله السلام ، و يسأل من أجلهم ان يمنحهم الله السلام


منقول


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 نوفمبر 2012)

إذا    لم أكن مخطئ :
فإن صاحب التفسير السابق هو نيافة الانبا غريغوريوس أسقف عام الدراسات العليا اللاهوتية والثقافة القبطية والبحث العلمى   المنتقل الى فردوس النعيم فى  22اكتوبر2001ميلادية 
أحسنت 
بارك الله فى يدك وفى مجهودك البحثي.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*" السلام لك . يسلم عليك الاحباء . سلم على الاحباء بأسمائهم " ( 3 يو
و منه يتضح أن قوله " السلام ( لك ) فيه ( دعاء ) ، وطلب إلى الله ان يمنحه السلام . أما قوله : " يسلم عليك الاحباء . سلم على الاحباء بأسمائهم . فالمقصود هو تبليغ التحية 

ميرسى لللتوضيح الجميل  لموضوع مهم ويثير جدل بين كثيريين
الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2012)

فأنت تقول لإنسان (  السلام عليك ) عندما تريد ان تُحييه ، فتلقى ( عليه ) السلام اى تلقى (  عليه ) التحية . و لكنك إذ تقول له " السلام لك " فانت تطلب ( له ) هبة  السلام ، وترجوها ( له ) .
*-----------------------------*
*شكرا للأفاده الرائعه الرب يباركك*​


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*موضوع رائع جدا *

*بوركت عزيزي*


----------



## AdmanTios (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*موضوع مُميز جداً*


----------



## noraa (26 نوفمبر 2012)

معلومات هامة سلام الرب لك


----------



## +سيمفونية الرب+ (19 يوليو 2014)

سلام ونعمــة أخي REDEMPTION

موضوع ممـتـــاز. في ناس كتير تتعثر في التمييز بين المعنيين.
وأحب هنا أن ألقي الضوء على نقطة:
نحن نقول "السلام عليكِ يا مريـم يا ممتلئة نعمة الرب معكِ.."
وهذه تحية الملاك جبرائيل حينما جاء ليبشرها بالحبل الإلهي. 
فنحن لا نعبد مريم بل نلقي عليها السلام ونطوبها ونمجدها في المسبحة الوردية 
لأنها والدة يسوع المسيح ومشتركة بسرّ الفداء العظيم،،

الرب يبارك حياتك،،
:new5:​


----------



## Maran+atha (22 يونيو 2015)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الرائع 
اخى الحبيب *REDEMPTION*
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين​


----------

